# Great Miami River



## IamYOdaddy91 (Jun 18, 2007)

Anyone ever fish here? I usually fish around the huber heights area, ive caught some smallmouth, but thats about it. Anyone got any tips or pointers? And also, what other fish have you caught in here.


----------



## Chemlab187 (Apr 29, 2007)

You will find more info on the GMR in the Southwest Ohio Forum.

GMR north of Huber: Rock Bass, Smallmouth Bass, Channel Cats, Saugeye, Largemouth Bass, Northern Pike in that order. (or close)

GMR south of Huber: not as many Saugeye or Northern, but you pickup some Flatheads.

A chartreuse swirlytail Jig fished in and under riffles will get you smallies and Saugeye.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

What do you want to target? Chemlab 187 is dead on.


----------

